# sunday hunting



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

going out tomorrow to private land in oak grove area. Hasn't been hunted this year. last year got 8. hoping tomorrow the same. then again if its been like the past week I'll get allot of exercise. hope to tape some. good luck to others.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

well....both hunting buddies cancelled out this morning. Down to one dog. don't even know if I'll get out now. then again....


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

great day running. from 10:30 till 2pm dogs ran good. Got 4 but let 4-5 go. Video poor due to user . Pics didn't work .....saw 25 turkeys...same for deer. 1 duck.....Finally a day when things came together ........hope others had a great day...


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

michhutr said:


> great day running. from 10:30 till 2pm dogs ran good. Got 4 but let 4-5 go. Video poor due to user . Pics didn't work .....saw 25 turkeys...same for deer. 1 duck.....Finally a day when things came together ........hope others had a great day...


Would have liked to see the pics . It sure is nice to have a day with lots of game. I went hunting Sat. afternoon . The rabbits sat a bit tight but the 4 that we ran were long runs . Sun. while I was working on the wood pile I let the dog do his own thing and everytime I turned the saw off the beagle was singing .


----------

